# Samsung: Alle 2015 erscheinenden UHD-Monitore mit FreeSync-Support  **UPDATE 2: erster Freesync-tauglicher Monitor bereits im Handel: Iiyama ProLite B



## M4xw0lf (20. November 2014)

Guten Tag PCGH-Community.

Samsung hat in Singapur  auf einem AMD-Event namens "Future of Compute" heute bekannt gegeben, dass alle nächstes Jahr erscheinenden UHD-Monitore des koreanischen Herstellers Unterstützung für AMDs DP1.2a-Implementation, besser bekannt als Freesync, mit sich bringen werden. Mit Freesync bzw. adaptive Sync wird es möglich, eine passende Grafikkarte vorausgesetzt, die Bildausgabe des Monitors variabel an die Bildrate des Grafikbeschleunigers anzupassen, um so Tearing zu beseitigen und darüberhinaus auch bei niedrigeren Bildraten <60 FPS eine flüssigere Wiedergabe zu erreichen; mit Nvidias G-Sync ist diese Technologie bereits (bei vereinzelten Modellen) im Handel.

Viel mehr wurde noch nicht dazu bekannt, allerdings kündigte Samsung bereits fünf UHD-Monitore mit besagter Freesync-Unterstützung in zwei Produktlinien an:
-UE590 in den Größen 23,6 und 28 Zoll
-UE850 in den Größen 23,6, 27 und 31,5 Zoll.
Erscheinen sollen diese Monitore im März 2015.

Damit ist Freesync offenbar in der Monitor-Industrie angekommen und auf dem Vormarsch, Samsungs Konkurrenz wird sicher nicht lange untätig bleiben. Da diese Funktionalität im VESA Standard DP1.2a standardisiert ist,  steht die Adaption für eigene Produkte sowohl allen Monitor- als auch  Grafikprozessoren-Herstellern (sprich: nicht nur AMD, sondern ebenfalls  Nvidia und Intel) kostenlos offen. 
Schon im September hatten die großen Hersteller von Monitor-Scalern (Realtek, Novatek und MStar) Unterstützung für DP1.2a / adaptive Sync / Freesync angekündigt, somit ist möglicherweise variable Synchronisation zwischen Monitor und Grafikkarte tatsächlich schon bald die Regel statt die Ausnahme bei neuen Monitoren.

Hier noch ein Bildchen aus der Präsentation, das Freesync und GSync vergleicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: All Samsung's Ultra HD monitors in 2015 to support FreeSync - TechSpot

Update: 
 Von Fudzilla kommt die noch unbestätigte Meldung, dass die Hersteller BenQ und Viewsonic bereits weiter seien als Samsung, aber auf Betreiben des letzteren Unternehmens von AMD noch keine Freigabe zur Ankündigung des eigenen Freesync-Lineups bekommen haben sollen. Bereits Mitte Oktober wurden hier FreeSync-Monitore für November vorhergesagt. Angeblich sollen BenQ und Viewsonic nun noch im Dezember Freesync-fähige Monitore auf den Markt bringen - ob auch mit realer Verfügbarkeit zu rechnen ist, steht damit noch nicht fest.

Quelle: BenQ and Viewsonic FeeSync monitors in time for holidays



*Update 2:* Wie Overclockers.uk auf der Produktseite verrät, unterstützt der bereits seit September erhältliche Iiyama ProLite B2888UHSU-B1 28" bereits Freesync. Per Firmware-Update sollen die bisherigen Käufer in den Genuss der variablen v-Sync-Fähigkeit des Monitors kommen.  Wann das der Fall sein wird, bleibt dabei leider noch offen.

Quelle: Iiyama ProLite B2888UHSU-B1 28" 4K 60Hz 1ms FREESYNC Gaming Widescreen LED Monitor - Black [B2888UHSU-B1]
(Test des Monitors bei Prad.de (natürlich noch ohne Freesync-Test!))


----------



## DKK007 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Samsung: Alle 2015 erscheinenden UHD-Monitore mit FreeSync-Support*

Ist eigentlich bekannt ob auch nvidia-Karten mit FreeSync umgehen können? G-Sync wird sich ja eher nicht durchsetzen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. November 2014)

*AW: Samsung: Alle 2015 erscheinenden UHD-Monitore mit FreeSync-Support*

Freesync ist nur AMDs Name für diese Funktion. DisplayPort 1.2a hat ein Feature namens "adaptive Sync", das jeder Hersteller nutzen kann, da es ein offener Standard der VESA ist. AMD nennt das bei seinen Karten dann Freesync. Nvidia könnte also in Zukunft einfach GSync auf adaptive Sync-fähige Monitore ausweiten, sollte vermutlich "einfach" per Treiberupdate möglich sein.


----------



## xzak (20. November 2014)

*AW: Samsung: Alle 2015 erscheinenden UHD-Monitore mit FreeSync-Support*

Du meinst die implementieren das Gratis ? Na ich glaub da wolln die Grünen Melkkühe wohl zu viel. G-Sync ist doch um Welten besser und dafür soll auch extra viel bezahlt werden Punkt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. November 2014)

*AW: Samsung: Alle 2015 erscheinenden UHD-Monitore mit FreeSync-Support*

Update eingefügt - März 2015 kommen Samsungs vorgestellte Flimmerkästen auf den Markt.
Außerdem noch etwas mehr blabla zu adaptive Sync / DP1.2a / Freesync.


----------



## GTA 3 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Samsung: Alle 2015 erscheinenden UHD-Monitore mit FreeSync-Support*

Ich hoffe es werden auch wie bei jedem Produkt von Samsung Monitore mit TV-Tuner verkauft.


----------



## iKimi22 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Samsung: Alle 2015 erscheinenden UHD-Monitore mit FreeSync-Support*

So muss das sein


----------



## yingtao (23. November 2014)

*AW: Samsung: Alle 2015 erscheinenden UHD-Monitore mit FreeSync-Support*

Mal gucken was man da als Aufpreis zahlen muss. Klar, man muss keine Lizenzen bezahlen wenn man Mitglied der VESA ist usw. aber man braucht den neuen Scaler und der wird wohl mehr kosten als die bisher genutzten. Wäre ja dumm für eine Neuentwicklung nicht mehr zu nehmen und die Module müssen auch nach dem DP1.2a Standard zertifiziert werden damit man dann mit dem Support werben darf. Auch stimmt das was AMD da auf ihrer Folie zeigt wahrscheinlich nicht. Im DP1.2a Standard ist adaptive sync nicht mit 9-240Hz angegeben sondern nur bestimmte Level mit 9-30Hz, 30-60Hz usw. Würde mich schon wundern wenn die ersten Scaler direkt die komplette Bandbreite schaffen.

Wurde auf dem Event eigentlich was dazu gesagt welche Monitore denn schon jetzt Freesync können? März 2015 ist noch was hin und in der letzten Meldung von AMD hieß es das es bereits Monitore auf dem Markt gibt (brauchen aber nen Bios Update oder so) und das man ab Dezember die ersten Monitore kaufen kann.


----------



## JimSim3 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Samsung: Alle 2015 erscheinenden UHD-Monitore mit FreeSync-Support*



yingtao schrieb:


> Mal gucken was man da als Aufpreis zahlen muss. Klar, man muss keine Lizenzen bezahlen wenn man Mitglied der VESA ist usw. aber man braucht den neuen Scaler und der wird wohl mehr kosten als die bisher genutzten. Wäre ja dumm für eine Neuentwicklung nicht mehr zu nehmen und die Module müssen auch nach dem DP1.2a Standard zertifiziert werden damit man dann mit dem Support werben darf. Auch stimmt das was AMD da auf ihrer Folie zeigt wahrscheinlich nicht. Im DP1.2a Standard ist adaptive sync nicht mit 9-240Hz angegeben sondern nur bestimmte Level mit 9-30Hz, 30-60Hz usw. Würde mich schon wundern wenn die ersten Scaler direkt die komplette Bandbreite schaffen.
> 
> Wurde auf dem Event eigentlich was dazu gesagt welche Monitore denn schon jetzt Freesync können? März 2015 ist noch was hin und in der letzten Meldung von AMD hieß es das es bereits Monitore auf dem Markt gibt (brauchen aber nen Bios Update oder so) und das man ab Dezember die ersten Monitore kaufen kann.


 
Das Zeug ist Standard im Notebook-Segment. Viel Neuentwicklung ist da nicht... (Was nicht heißt, das es keinen Aufpreis gibt...)


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. November 2014)

*AW: Samsung: Alle 2015 erscheinenden UHD-Monitore mit FreeSync-Support  **UPDATE: BenQ und Viewsonic noch vor Weihnachten mit Freesync-Angeboten?***

Neues Gerücht zu Freesync von Fudzilla.


----------



## Kondar (26. November 2014)

*AW: Samsung: Alle 2015 erscheinenden UHD-Monitore mit FreeSync-Support  **UPDATE: BenQ und Viewsonic noch vor Weihnachten mit Freesync-Angeboten?***

Auch wenn ich ne NV Karte habe wird mein nächster TFT 100% Freesync unterstützen.
Kann ja gut sein das 1.) ich ne AMD Karte kaufe oder 2.) das für NV in ~5 Jahren G-Sync keien Rolle mehr spielt.

Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf ein TFT mit 4K, 120+Hz und eben Freesync 
Kann ja nur noch 2-3 Jahre dauern


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. November 2014)

*AW: Samsung: Alle 2015 erscheinenden UHD-Monitore mit FreeSync-Support  **UPDATE: BenQ und Viewsonic noch vor Weihnachten mit Freesync-Angeboten?***



Kondar schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich ne NV Karte habe wird mein nächster TFT 100% Freesync unterstützen.
> Kann ja gut sein das 1.) ich ne AMD Karte kaufe oder 2.) das für NV in ~5 Jahren G-Sync keien Rolle mehr spielt.
> 
> Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf ein TFT mit 4K, 120+Hz und eben Freesync
> Kann ja nur noch 2-3 Jahre dauern



Bis auf die 120 Hz wird es schon in 2-3 Monaten so weit sein. Vielleicht sogar das auch schon.


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Samsung: Alle 2015 erscheinenden UHD-Monitore mit FreeSync-Support  **UPDATE: BenQ und Viewsonic noch vor Weihnachten mit Freesync-Angeboten?***

Overclockers.uk hat den ersten Freesync-fähigen Monitor gelistet: Iiyama ProLite B2888UHSU-B1 28" 4K 60Hz 1ms FREESYNC Gaming Widescreen LED Monitor - Black [B2888UHSU-B1]
Das Iiyama-Modell ist tatsächlich bereits seit längerem erhältlich und auch schon getestet worden (natürlich noch ohne Freesync-Test):PRAD | Test Monitor Iiyama ProLite B2888UHSU-B1
Wer den Monitor bereits gekauft hat, soll Freesync-Support per Firmware-Update bekommen. Tolle Sache (hoffentlich ^^)!


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. Dezember 2014)

LG ist auch dabei, mit einem FreeSync-fähigen 34" curved 3440x1440p 2560x1080 Monitörchen. Ich bin verliebt.  
LG bringt 34-Zoll-Monitor mit 21:9 und FreeSync - ComputerBase

 Verdammt, ist doch weit weniger cool.


----------



## wolflux (2. Januar 2015)

Ich spiele zur Zeit auf einem 40"Panasonic 4K TV. Inputlag bemerke ich nicht aber die GTX780 Ti mit 1286MHz schafft es nur bis 2500er Auflösung und Qualität mittel, das ist aber schon extrem scharf. Bei 3000er Auflösung und 60 Herz muß ich fast alles aus der armen Karte herausquetschen in dem ich fast überall in der Qualität auf niedrig gehe.Bei der 4000er Auflösung ist Ende Gelände.Ich wollte damit nur bemerken, daß 
die Graka wohl erst noch produziert werden müssen und das könnte auch bei den neusten Karten noch immer Grenzwertig sein, ob FreeSync oder nicht
wolflux


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Januar 2015)

Noch mehr Freesync-Goodness: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

